# I didn't know they could go this fast! (slot?)



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

holy.....

youtubes acting weird..

...h t t p : / / w w w. y o u t u b e . com/ watch?v=30x1HQhz8TM&feature=related


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

my head hurts..


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

So thats why they invented asprin...how do they know whos in the lead?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

And they wonder why slot car racing has all but died


----------



## gregisgman (Feb 24, 2010)

thais no way you can see thoes


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

That's what Magna-traction gets you.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

man.... i just looked at what HO scale is for this.. holy moly... i tried drivng a slot car once and every turn it just FLEW OFF.. ahha. talk about "planted".


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

these little vehicle definitely have incredible speeds. 
Suprisingly they are making a comback. Just before I left Michigan a new store opened in Belleville with HO scale and 1/32 scale drag strips and a few 8 lane 1/32 scale I think it is On Road tracks.
They spend as much on a chassis as we do in RC!!! 
The drag strips are SO tacky that the cars stick to them in the staging lanes and the shut down are is designed to be tacky to help stop the cars. It is all about reaction time and over in a fraction of a second. Electronically times with a tree at the start. 
I have a freind in New Jersey that is getting into it. He has 4 tracks within 1/2 hr of his house.
Dan


----------



## BigShow4u (Jul 23, 2009)

i use to do 1/24 scale slots. They were fast but not like that!


----------

